

My Failed(?) Social Web Experiment Still Haunts Me - nonrecursive
http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/penguins/my-failed-social-web-experiment/

======
gus_massa
For some strange reason the Orkut network (of Google) only become popular in
Brazil (mostly), and now they are even going to administrate it from the
Brazil branch of Google.

